# Another great service from Sky insurance



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

I took out my car insurance through sky back in March which I got a very competative quote on my VW passat (approx £350 cheaper than the lowest quote on the comparison websites)

Im picking up my new car this week and rang them up and spoke to someone called Nicola to see what sort of prices they could quote, again they came up the best. what was a nice a touch was that I rang sky up 2 weeks ago and spoke to the same person and she remembered our conversation:thumb: (although this may be a little thing but to me that shows what a true company that is). Nicola was great she provided great customer service and was very helpfull throughout:thumb:

even better was that she agreed that if i transfer my personal plate within 30 days there wouldnt be an additional admin charge

it is defo a thumbs up for me for Sky insurance:thumb:


----------

